# Fight Master: The Bellator MMA show’s inaugural season in review



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

> The Fight Master Finale finally took place at Bellator 106 as we saw favorite Joe Riggs grind Mike Bronzoulis into a three round decision to win the inaugural season. Because of the uniqueness of Fight Master, I thought I’d go over what the show did right, wrong, and just different.
> 
> Fighter’s Choice and Coaching
> 
> ...


http://mma-freak.com/fight-master-bellator-mma-inaugural-season-review/


----------

